

Two Cameras in every NYC Citi Bike - scranglis
http://johnjpowers.blogspot.com/2013/07/citi-bike-latest-nyc-surveillance.html

======
conroy
No need to get the pitchforks out, this post is satire. The two quotes in the
article aren't sourced. A quick Google search shows the last quote only
appears in this blog [1].

[1]:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=The+vigilance+of+New+York+Ci...](https://www.google.com/search?q=The+vigilance+of+New+York+City+is+unmatched+and+the+technology+that+it+takes+to+bring+criminals+to+justice+has+just+caught+up&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:unofficial&client=firefox-aurora&channel=fflb#client=firefox-
aurora&hs=sMY&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aunofficial&channel=fflb&sclient=psy-
ab&q=%22The+vigilance+of+New+York+City+is+unmatched+and+the+technology+that+it+takes+to+bring+criminals+to+justice+has+just+caught+up%22&oq=%22The+vigilance+of+New+York+City+is+unmatched+and+the+technology+that+it+takes+to+bring+criminals+to+justice+has+just+caught+up%22&gs_l=serp.3...6131.7573.0.7835.4.4.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....4...1c.1.23.psy-
ab..4.0.0.6FrmYRC-
nzc&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.49967636,d.cGE&fp=945f60794c60d115&biw=1440&bih=787)

~~~
girvo
The scary thing is, I thought it was legit until you pointed that out. The
worlds take on surveillance makes me sad.

~~~
BRValentine
Anyone else just go out and give one of these bikes a close once-over? That
was me at Spring and 6th Ave. pawing the rack of Citibikes just a minute ago.
I was going to start carrying around a roll of tape...

